# bhyve management poll



## BobC (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

For those who use bhyve, do you use a "management framework"  for bhyve too?

For example, iohyve, chyves, by hand/none, something else?

Bob


----------



## Petr Fischer (Feb 12, 2017)

vm-byve is not actual option?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, you're missing sysutils/vm-bhyve.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 13, 2017)

BobC Is is okay when I reset the poll and add sysutils/vm-bhyve and sysutils/cbsd?


----------



## bvansomeren (Feb 14, 2017)

I set them up using Ansible. My needs are pretty modest (mostly just a few Linux machines I've yet to migrate)


----------



## vejnovic (Feb 14, 2017)

lme@ said:


> BobC Is is okay when I reset the poll and add sysutils/vm-bhyve and sysutils/cbsd?


+1


----------



## suntzu00 (Feb 14, 2017)

cbsd all day long. jails and bhyve.


----------



## forquare (Feb 14, 2017)

Using chyves on a workstation at work to run a CentOS 7 guest.  I tried a few but found the instructions for chyves resulted in a working system while the others did not - though I fully suspect that the others didn't work because of my own dimwittedness


----------



## BobC (Feb 16, 2017)

lme@ said:


> BobC Is is okay when I reset the poll and add sysutils/vm-bhyve and sysutils/cbsd?



By request... added a few more options and "extended" the poll. IMHO it's interesting to see what people use... thanks for all the responses.


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2017)

I use sysutils/bhyve-rc it was minimalist and easy to configure.


----------



## ghis26 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is very interesting to me what tools are here. cbsd seems incredible but this seems a one man project no ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

ghis26 said:


> cbsd seems incredible but this seems a one man project no ?


I'm not 100% sure but I do believe you are correct.


----------



## aragats (Mar 9, 2017)

_*none*_ is confusing, if I use simple shell scripts, is it _*none*_ or _*something else*_?
I've voted by choosing _*none*_...


----------



## Purkuapas (Mar 9, 2017)

ghis26 said:


> This is very interesting to me what tools are here. cbsd seems incredible but this seems a one man project no ?



By all appearances and judging by the commits. This is also true for ezjail and qjail project. But the CBSD developer still is quite active. He is also one of developers of the new *bhyve*-related project: ClonOS


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

I'd much rather have a project with one person that knows what he's doing than a whole team of people with average skills


----------



## Farhan Khan (Mar 10, 2017)

I use none, but that is only because most guides go with raw bhyve. I would prefer if the community standardized around a single system.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

Farhan Khan said:


> I would prefer if the community standardized around a single system.


Nah, I think it's good there are several different implementations. Not everybody wants the same features or expects/needs the same things. So by having multiple you actually have a choice to pick the one that best fits your needs.


----------

